# Extremely frustrated and anxious about this issue PLEASE HELP



## DaneClark2 (Jul 5, 2008)

I want to be able to access the video files on my PC from the vimu app on my smart tv. I've already clicked on "automatically allow devices to play my media" in windows media player. I tried adding the name of my computer in "add nfs server" but the video files on that pc still dont show up under the folders under "Up/DNLA". Please help because I am very frustrated and anxious about this issue


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

You need to turn on media streaming. _*Media streaming options*_ are available in the *Network and Sharing Centre* in Control Panel.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not used that app. What are the requirements for it to pull data? I would suspect that it supports DLNA. As noted above, this is done via the media streaming options:
*How to Enable the Windows 10 DLNA Server*

Open Control Panel. Press the Start button and type “Control Panel”. ...
Open Media streaming options. ...
Turn on Media Streaming. ...
Adjust your Windows 10 media streaming options. ...
Find the server on your Windows 10 DLNA client. ...
Switch the media collection. ...
Manage your media via File Explorer.


----------

